# Homebrew Diablo 2 remake for DS in the works



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2008)

Le Rodeur over at playeradvance.org has released an early version of a Diablo 2 remake. Presently you are only able to control a sorceress over an infinite map using the dpad.







Playeradvance thread

Thanks to Mr. Noid for the heads up.


------------------------------
Off topic.
Anyone waiting for a single player Diablo experience for the PC could do far worse than check out the recently released Fate - Undiscovered Realms.
------------------------------


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 25, 2008)

Interesting...I'd figure that Diablo 1 would give an easier experience as a whole, but whatever.

I wonder what all's going to be cut from the game since the full game install is pretty friggin' huge.  This probably won't use MPQs I'm sure, or...something.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 25, 2008)

Very cool! I hope whomever is working on it keeps at it. This would be one to really please many folks (myself included).


----------



## blahman (Jul 25, 2008)

oh dear. people never seem to learn. when blizzard get hold of this news, they'll send out C&D before you can say "Holy Superlatives, Batman!"


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 25, 2008)

blahman said:
			
		

> oh dear. people never seem to learn. when blizzard get hold of this news, they'll send out C&D before you can say "Holy Superlatives, Batman!"


If that were the case, places like PhrozenKeep would have been shut down years ago.  Granted, this isn't a mod, but...


----------



## WildWon (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok, this has my attention. I don't know about how well homebrew ports due (from my exp... not very well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) But i'll have my hopes set high


----------



## saxamo (Jul 25, 2008)

Just name it something else, like Miablo or something. Consider it a new and innovative RPG.


----------



## test84 (Jul 25, 2008)

second best news I've heard today!
Thanks FAST.

Did anyone try this? http://theroomofdiablo.free.fr/Autres/d2_project.rar


----------



## Killermech (Jul 25, 2008)

This will probably end up like most of the other ones, about 1% worked on, then the project gets abandoned.
Sorry for sounding like a pessimist, since most of these projects are worked on by people in their free time and I do respect that.
But if you only intend to do a small update (or for just a period of time) on it then just abandon it, I would prefer that they never mention it in the first place.

I would much rather prefer them having a semi working title and then announce it. Rather than just posting a sprite, working d-pad movements and
then release it.

This is something I admire from the NeoDS creator, he worked on it for a full year without ever mentioning it. When he thought the product
was good enough for the public, he released it. Now that's commitment.


----------



## MaHe (Jul 25, 2008)

Hah, sorry to rain on you parade but a simple demo like that takes maximum of one hour to code and if the author was serious about this, he wouldn't have shown anything at this point ... No offense, though, all of us wannabe-coders have gone through that phase. Four years back, when I was 13, I have set up a whole website with forums and mailing list before even reading the first C tutorial. Needless to say, the game I wanted to make never worked out.


----------



## test84 (Jul 25, 2008)

^Every long journey starts with single steps.


----------



## Trippy (Jul 25, 2008)

Well seeing as how Starlite turned out, this won't end well.


----------



## Minox (Jul 25, 2008)

Blizzard will never allow this to be finished....


----------



## wynsezhello (Jul 25, 2008)

wow, i always wanted a diablo game on the ds. people say its doomed from the start but i do hope it will be at least playable. 

but when blizzard finds out about this, maybe that will give them the impression that people might like a portable diablo.

but then again, considering how long it took for them to tease us with D3 and starcraft 2, that is pretty much doomed as well.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 26, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Blizzard will never allow this to be finished....



Fairly certain Blizzard couldn't do shit about it, nor would they want to. First of all, as a homebrew game, this game is likely to never even be so much as a blip on their radar. Second, so long as the game wasn't sold or mass distributed for commercial purposes, the coder has the right to tinker `til the cows come home -- at least in the U.S. he/she does.

In any case, if Blizzard cared about this sort of thing, they'd have swallowed up DotA a long, long time ago. DotA probably has more of a fanbase than 80 percent of other prominent online games today, and it's a user-made map from WC3: TFT. Trust me, Blizzard doesn't give a rat's ass about us playing in our treehouse.


----------



## PikaPika (Jul 26, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why did they shut down Starlite?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 26, 2008)

pikadude1006 said:
			
		

> So why did they shut down Starlite?


After reading up about it...I'm slightly confused.

Mods are taking the files used in the creation (or at least the running) of the games and alters them, and to me that sounds just a little bit on the illegal side.  You know, modifying intellectual property, etc.  I'm not sure where ports or homebrew ports or whatnot fall under, but like with the thread here some time ago talking about Chrono Trigger Resurrection, the general idea is "it's their intellectual property therefore they can do whatever they want with it."

What I don't understand is how mods haven't been closed down.  Sure, they generate interest in the game, but it's not the same as the base game, and even then they're still on shaky legal ground with editing those files and altering the product.  

Anyone with lawyering smarts care to chip in here?


----------



## gumpest (Jul 26, 2008)

You have to buy a game to play the mod. Ports and remakes on the other hand you don't.


----------



## psycoblaster (Jul 26, 2008)

hope blizzard doesn't halt it like starlite...


----------



## EmeraldEx (Jul 26, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeeeeeeeah, no.

Blizzard could cease and desist them if they choose, I believe, since they're using their IP to make a free version of one of their commerical products.

Also, DotA is different, 1. because it's a map, not a game, 2. because you need to have Blizzard's product to play it in the first place.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Jul 26, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's why they didn't care about StarLite


----------



## fateastray (Jul 26, 2008)

yea they should develop using own resources. Even stickmen are good. And at final development stage; replace resources and release to the masses!!!!


----------



## dib (Jul 27, 2008)

..or the C&C Generals-Starcraft mod.  Blizzard is incredibly quick to file the C&D letters, please to be talking out of your arse less and reading more.


----------



## Japhle (Jul 29, 2008)

That's why you post news that "someone" is making one, but then say "they won't Release their name to prevent being shut down by the company" then Release it "for the other guy"...


----------

